# Any Experience with Thickened Nuchal Translucency?



## beausmom

I was wondering if anybody that has experience with thickened nuchal translucency would post their outcomes and experiences here.

I am the mother of a precious 6 year old little boy, and my pregnancy with him was PERFECT and uncomplicated. My second pregnancy sadly ended at about 5 1/2 months due to anencephaly. I am now 10 weeks along in my third pregnancy, and went in today for a normal appointment with ultrasound, and they discovered that my nuchal translucency was 3.2 mm. Needless to say I am freaking out! My anxiety was already through the roof due to my last pregnancy, and this just made it even worse. Of course my OB couldn't reassure me of anything. She did say it was a little early and the baby wasn't in the ideal position for the measurement they took. She said they would do the official test and blood work at my maternal fetal medicine appointment on October 17th. 

I will post here as I get farther along in this process and get some test results back, but I would really like to hear how a thickened nuchal translucency finding turned out for other mothers.

Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sweetm

I had 2 NT scans cuz the first one was a dating scan but the tech noticed a thicker NT... so I had a more detailed re-do where they measured the NT thickness, and other things. 

Here are my stats: 

1st NT scan (at 10+5 or so) = 3.0mm
2nd NT scan (at 11+6) = 2.0mm
After first and second blood tests, my risk of downs dropped to 1/20 000. 
Anomaly scan came back clear. 

Note: A lot of people say that you can't have an NT scan until 11+0, but if you read the actual research studies, the NT results in those studies include people who were tested at 10 weeks. To be on the safe side, docs are taught not to do NT scans until 11 weeks, cuz a person's dates might be off.


----------



## Sarah27

Sorry for the difficult time you are having.. I had a nuchal of 2.7mm at my scan I was 11 weeks. Along with my bloodwork my risk for DS was 1:5 my blood work was truly terrible and mainly the reason for the high risk. 

We had an amino and it came back clear, turns out I have wonky pg hormones in this pg! 

Consultant that I saw said anything over 3.5mm would be cause for concern. I would say yours have come in the higher end of normal just like mine did. Please try not to worry too much about it at the moment until you get a clear result.. This test seems to have a high false high risk rating. 

I have had a my anomaly scan today and nuchal fold is 1mm! 

xx


----------



## xkayleyx

Hy,was wonderein if anyone can help me or give advise,I have a beautifully healthy 3 year old,I got pregnant just last year with twins,I sadly had them early at 24 weeks unfortunatly they didn't make it,soo here I am currently 15 weeks pregnant! I shuld be happy and exited hopeing to bring a baby home in my arms,unfrotunatly went for 12 week scan only to b told baby had a thicker amount ov fluid around its neck above normal measuring at the time 8mm,I didn no what to say or do jus broke down in tears,2 days later went for another scan as seen the consultant,then it was measured at 5.2 ..still higher than they'd like I asumed wow its gone down! But they didn seem to give me hope,offered me the amnio,I'm frightened to death about if for the miscarage side of things,now went bak yesterday an the fluid measured 4,4 it has gone down quit considerably,consultant still sed,something culd b wrong such as downs,heart prob,chromsome disorder,orr nothing atal! I'm so scared all I want is a healthy babs goin fr amnio 2 weeks time as wernt able to have one yesterday,anyone been thru similar an went on to hava healthy baby,plese someone reply I'm going out my mind with worry :( xx


----------



## ELLEMUM

Hi Beausmom,

My NT fold was 4mm and with bloodwork had 1:8 chance of DS. I now have a healthy 4 month old boy.

I understand what you are going through at the moment and the waiting is the worst, i hope all works out for you.

x


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: bless you ladies, this is a tough diagnosis to have.

I have an entire thread updating my progress with this diagnosis, but to sum it up:

11+6 NT measurement of 5.7mm; dr gave me no hope, suggested termination, said it was probably chromosomal abnormality, most likely turners (missing x chromosome in females with xx pair)

12+1 seen by genetic specialist; explained that the chances of chromosomal abnormality (downs, turners, or a trisomy) was 60%. I had a CVS test done.

12+3 saw high risk MFM doctor; NT measurement had gone up to 7mm. 

13 weeks-ish CVS test came back normal! No chromosomal abnormalities! We have a boy!

14 weeks Had another scan, NT has shrunk to 3.5mm :happydance:

The doctor is a little concerned with the baby's heart, but has said it is showing improvement. My next scan is this wednesday at 16 weeks to see if things are continuing to improve.

I have found many success stories so there is definitely reason to hope.


----------



## beausmom

I just wanted to update everyone on my progress. I went the maternal fetal medicine specialist today, and they took several measurements for the nuchal translucency test. The largest measurement they took was only 2.6 mm, most of them were around 1.9 mm. They were all considered normal which is supposedly anything under 3.0 mm. The Dr. said that so far everything looked good. They were also able to see and measure the nasal bone which is a good sign because the lack of one at this stage is a marker for down syndrome. They drew some blood to do the test that goes along with the nuchal test. I should have those results by Friday hopefully. I will post as soon as I get them. If the blood work comes back normal then my risk of having a baby with a chromosomal abnormality will drop tremendously, and my next step would be an AFP test at 16 weeks. If the blood work comes back bad the next step would be CVS or amnio. I am praying that my blood work will be ok. At least I was given some good news today. I am praying for everyone, and I want to thank everybody that has posted to this thread. It really helps to hear how things have turned out for others.


----------



## FeistyMom

A friend of mine was also given the 'no hope' line from her regular doctor after her first scan showed abnormal NT. They did the amnio and all was well with their little boy - he was born completely healthy last year.

Those early scans just seem to be trouble :(


----------



## xkayleyx

Hy guys,I posted here at 15 weeks,I am now 18 weeks the measurment at 15 was 4.4 so it had dropd a little,went bak at 17 weeks an its now at 3mm nasal bone was seen,and the femer bone was measured..in my scan notes baby is in the normal regions in the growth parts anythin outside the shaded areas is cause for concern an baby is in the norm,doc said still don't tke away the fact that it was a hight reading at 13 weeks but fact its gone down an nt stayd same is a good sighn,culdn have the amnio as the sack hadn't fused to the wall,thers a echogeni foci?? Outside the sacke between the wall doc does not kno how or why or what it realy is! So gta go to a diff horp tomro for a second opinion,I'm scared to death don't really want an amnio due to the side affects one being erly labour as iv alredy gone into erly labour with my last pregnancy at like 5 ana half months,so hopeing baby is ok an this thing theyv seen is ok aswel :( also worried about my cervix it seems to b one thing after the other at the moment,whether babs is actually normal an healthy,what this foci thing is,and my cerviv,consultant said that the fact it was twins las pregnancy is always higher risk an pressure ov two can cause pre term labour,jus don't want to go into preterm labour coz ov my cervix(if it is incometent) xx


----------



## beausmom

I got my blood work back, and it was negative! Combined with my NT scan it gave me a 1/640 chance for having a baby with downs and 1/4000 for trisomy 18. The Dr. said that is all good. I will do the AFP test on Nov. 21 and the anomaly scan on Dec. 5. I will post here as things progress. Good luck to all you ladies who are going through this. My first nuchal measurement was a little high, and things seem to be ok. There is hope!


----------



## Chester1

beausmom thats great news, i had a rough time recently with my last pregnancy (sadly she had T18) at the time i did heaps research and found that often babies neck measurement can be quite thick if very early on. if a nasal bone detected and femur measurement is good your chances for healthy baby is really high. my babys nasal bone wasnt detected and her neck measurement actually grew to 11mm in one week.

kayley thats great news re the measurements and i have my fingers crossed for you, i know you will be really really nervous and i know miscarrying late in pregnancy is really awful (have just been through it) but you should probably rest up to help out your body. hard to do when so much is needed to be done, i know, but try and rest as much as you can. and ask the doctors heaps of questions even if they sound silly.


----------



## beausmom

Chester1-

Thank you for your words of encouragement. I am so sorry for your loss. I too know what it's like to loose a baby far along in a pregnancy. I lost my baby boy back in December. It was and still is the hardest thing I have ever gone through. I can tell you that it gets better with time, but I don't think the hurt will ever go away completely. I see you have children already. I found great comfort in my son Beau, and tried to remind myself that God had already blessed me with him. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## BabyDec13

Hiya, Thank you so much for all these posts. I waiting for my dating scan last week for my 2nd baby and the scan showed a NT thickness of 3.7mm to 4.2mm. The lady referred me to the specialist and then told me that it is because the referral point is 3.5mm. I have then worried myself stupid (only on the inside). I am trying to think positive but the as the lady gave me worst case scenario your brain goes into overdrive. I have the next appt with the specialist tomorrow and before coming on here was scared and a little sad but after reading all your experiences it has given me positivity. Even if the news is bad I know we can face it. Good luck to all those in the same position......I will await tomorrow's appt


----------



## Sarahpg

Hi babydec13 

I am in the same boat as you right now and reading these posts has really helped. I had my NT last Monday and it came back at 4.3mm combined with my bloods they gave me 1/11 chance of downs. They sent me to specialist and met with genetic counselor last Tuesday and we opted for the newer maternit21 blood test rather than cvs or amnio. Apparently this test is 99.9% accurate for detecting trisomy 21 18 13 and can tell gender. We are now in waiting for our results (they say 10/14 days, today is day 8) the waiting is the worst we just want to know so we can plan for our baby. 

Did you opt for any further testing?

Best of luck, I know how hard this time can be, I have had my fair share of crying!


----------



## jpj23

I had a nuchal scan today at 11 weeks 5 days. It was 2.7. The dr didn't share any other info but basically said we needed to be very concerned and that there was a less than 20% chance of having a healthy pregnancy. We had a cvs and are waiting on results. I am 35. Anyone have similar issues?


----------

